# New guy



## Roomatehusband (Nov 3, 2015)

Been reading for a while but wouod like to post now so signed up


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome!

Your Avatar' labels you a room mate, your thread title spells 'New Guy'.

Are you the new guy here, or has a new guy latched on tightly to your room mate wife?

Please expound, unwind your woes.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM! Please tell us about your issue so we can try to help!


----------

